# Dare to get Closer.



## Delta (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFWr-CKMWGY

No its not about furries, though without context it could be.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 25, 2011)

"We make handicaps disappear"

Omg, without context, that can be taken hilariously the wrong way.

Sweet video though, nice message.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2011)

I watched with the sound off. Slightly frightening.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope they washed the suit first


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 25, 2011)

And after.


----------

